# Homemade Slingshot



## KyleReynolds (Jul 21, 2013)

My first homemade slingshot. Made from a natural Canadian Maple fork. Finished of with a clear cloat spray paint and Theraband gold bands. Feed back is much appreciated.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Spray paint? Spray paint would not have been "my" first choice for a finish but it looks pretty good!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice fork. I like the long handle because it allows also a hammer grip.


----------



## KyleReynolds (Jul 21, 2013)

ceedub said:


> Spray paint? Spray paint would not have been "my" first choice for a finish but it looks pretty good!


Yes the spray clear coat is pretty much a substance the will finish the wood bringing out it's grain and protect it from the elements. It's what was available to me but if you had any other suggestions they would be appreciated.


----------



## KyleReynolds (Jul 21, 2013)

DaveSteve said:


> Nice fork. I like the long handle because it allows also a hammer grip.


Yes that's one of the reasons why I went with a longer handle. I was lucky enough to find a fork with a twig protruding at the exact location where there would be a pam swell so with a bit of rounding and sanding I was able to have a natural pam swell. Sadly it can not be seen at the angle the picture was taken.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Clear coat is a horse of a different color, viewed the pic on my phone so couldn't see the grain. I was worried that you just bomb canned it with whatever you had on the shelf.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice work. I use sprayed lacquer for most of mine and it works fine. Linseed oil, wax and similar are the usual options and they also work very well.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nothing fancy simple straight forward dang it i like it :thumbsup: if i didn't say it before welcome to the forum hello from florida :wave:


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks like a nice fork. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Am I seeing things, or did you tie the rubber to the horns on opposite sides? Otherwise it looks like a nice little shooter.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Am I seeing things, or did you tie the rubber to the horns on opposite sides? Otherwise it looks like a nice little shooter.


Yer seein thangs!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Am I seeing things, or did you tie the rubber to the horns on opposite sides? Otherwise it looks like a nice little shooter.
> ...


 :blink: Okay, now I see it... now that my eyeballs have woken up. Carry on.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice natural slingshot, have fun shooting it.


----------

